# Need suggestions for free websites



## dansskillet (Jan 4, 2011)

I need suggestions on which free websites to use for my new catering business. I have browsed through many sites and cant decide which would be best for my boxed lunch catering service. Would like suggestions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpofsiny (Apr 26, 2011)

i like weebly


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

I used tripod lycos for 10 years. Finally came into the 21st century and will be hosted with no ads. Yeah!

But tripod lycos is really easy to set up and unlimited pages, templates, etc.


----------

